

Are publishers running scared? They should be - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/03/30/are-publishers-running-scared-they-should-be/

======
lazugod
It would appear that you are submitting every other article from your blog.

~~~
mlongo
No, not really. As I joined this community recently I submitted some articles
that are not news related and which, as the welcome statement for the
community says, stimulates deeper thinking about some issues.

The blog has had over 130 posts in the last two months, of which I've
submitted 7.

